# Locksmith cut key and check engine light



## burbur (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Everybody 
I just bought 2004 Altima 2.5S car has only 1 key so I cut the other one in home depot (didnt work I guess there is a chip) so starter was turning but no start up. Now I have check engine light on everything is fine when driving just the light is on. So what I have to do to get rid of this light and how to do it. Is there any chance light will cancel itself after few trips???
Thanks in adance
Burbur


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

there is a chip in the key...you can get a blank one off ebay and have that cut...theres a post on here that tells you how to get rid of the CEL...use the search functin and you'll find it


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-2006/7500-all-you-ever-wanted-know-about.html its a sticky!!


----------



## Lombard Carrick (Feb 19, 2016)

I lost one of the keys for my 2012 CX-9. I got a replacement of keys from the Locksmiths In Lombard. I took it to them, and they quoted me $100 for programming + $30 for the re-cut ket. Those Locksmiths In Lombard ended up not charging me for the re-program so it only cost me the $30 for replacement cut key.I also have the smart key on the CX-9.


----------



## Georgereece (Dec 24, 2018)

As an automotive locksmith, I can confirm that yes, automotive specialists can make you a new key. Often at a much lower price than going back to the dealer and usually on the same day where the dealership can take weeks.There are several stages. We have tools to decode the lock from which we will cut the key. We have software to check that cut is correct. We carry many transponders and fobs and key blanks . Once we have made the key, we then have to plug in to your on board computer to program in the new transponder key.


----------

